# Harvard Museums Security Manager



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Security Manager
Institution:
*Harvard University*

Location:
Cambridge, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
11/09/2018

Type:
Full Time

08-Nov-2018

Harvard Art Museums

*47511BR*

*Job Code*
403040 Coordinator II

*Duties & Responsibilities*
*Schedule:*
Sun 7am-3pm
Wed 3pm-11pm
Thur 3pm-11pm
Fri 3pm-11pm
Sat 3pm-11pm

*Summary:*
Reporting to the Director of Safety and Security, the Security Manager assists the Director in supervising and coordinating the security staff and daily operations. The Security Manager performs security management duties with minimal supervision to provide security for the staff, visitors, collections, and physical assets of the Harvard Art Museums. The Security Manager serves as the front line supervisor of the security staff during shift. Work is frequently performed with a high degree of skill, judgment, and latitude.

*Core Duties and Responsibilities:*


 Coordinates day-to-day security operations at the Harvard Art Museums, including staffing levels, post coverage, emergency response, special events and group visits. 
 Provides day-to-day supervision of security staff by assuming responsibility for such tasks including assigning work schedules, distributing and reviewing work, providing orientation and ongoing training for employees, and addressing performance issues, escalating issues to Director as appropriate. Sets a tone of professionalism and customer service orientation among the staff.
 Responds to emergencies such as medical, fire and life safety alarm activations, water detection activations, elevator entrapments, etc.
 Documents incidents according to emergency reporting protocol and makes notifications to other internal departments and Harvard University as necessary.
 Assists with new hire interviews and training.
 Continues to develop skill sets to be able to plan for and respond to a wide variety of emergency and routine challenges and situations.
 Deploys resources in an efficient manner that optimizes our staff resources.
 Plans and prioritizes the daily workflow and may perform clerical and/or technical processing duties of a complex nature, such as payroll and time keeping.
 Participates in the implementation of policies, and in the development of procedures and workflow governing the work of the Security Department. May recommend policy changes to the Director.
 Assists in designing, developing and implementing new methods to improve the security of Harvard Art Museums and improve the visitor experience.
 Uses Microsoft Office programs to compose related correspondence, memoranda or other relevant department communication; including the creation and maintenance of statistical databases for information management and other tasks.
 May review video surveillance as required by events, provides video reports to accompany investigations, inputs access control system directives, and maintains art protection system databases.
 May assist in managing and coordinating activities related to special events, monitoring budget expenses, preparing reports and recommending operational changes.
 May assist with project planning and implementation involving other work units.
*Additional Duties and Responsibilities:*


Assists will all aspects of Transportation Administration Security (TSA) certification and compliance.
Responsible for the management of the security training program, including CPR training and all record keeping.
Assists the Security Network Administrator as needed.
Assist with the payroll as needed.
Provides direct supervision during all events and serves as the main contact person during events.
*Basic Qualifications*
*Candidates MUST meet the following basic qualifications in order to be considered for this role:*
Minimum of five years of progressively responsible security or related experience, which includes supervisory experience.

*Additional Qualifications*
College education preferred. Experience working in cultural institutions (art museums preferred). Demonstrated advanced working knowledge of specialized security systems, record management, and security protocols. Experience in overseeing complex security and fire/life safety systems. Multi-shift experience. Ability to patrol a multi-story museum. Ability to lift and use a fire extinguisher weighing 10 lbs, after being trained. Strong analytical skills. Good written and oral communication skills in English. Must be self-motivated, and perform efficiently with minimal or no direct supervision; possess initiative, decisiveness and sound judgment to make time-sensitive decisions. Demonstrated computer skills and experience with email and internet use. Demonstrated proficiency in word processing, spreadsheet, and database software packages. (Microsoft Office preferred.) Training in CPR and First Aid highly desirable (or ability to be trained). Maintains a professional appearance. Must be able to see clearly in various lighting conditions. Must be able to communicate clearly via speech and hearing, with or without corrective devices. This position requires the use of a radio for two-way communication and might require use of an earpiece.
*Additional Information*
The duties listed above are representative and characteristic of the duties required. They are intended to suggest a general level of skill and complexity. Other duties consistent with the mission of the security department may be assigned as necessary. This position is non-union, and overtime eligible. Work schedule is determined by the needs of the museums and will include evening or weekend shifts and some holidays.

*Job Function*
General Administration

*Sub-Unit*

*Location*
USA - MA - Cambridge

*Department*
Safety & Security

*Time Status*
Full-time

*Union*
97 - Non-Union,Statutory Supervisor

*Salary Grade*
055 *(min: $ 54,315; $ 70,373; max: $ 86,430) *

*Pre-Employment Screening*
Criminal, Identity

*Schedule*
Sun 7am-3pm
Wed 3pm-11pm
Thur 3pm-11pm
Fri 3pm-11pm
Sat 3pm-11pm

*EEO Statement*
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, gender identity, sexual orientation, pregnancy and pregnancy-related conditions, or any other characteristic protected by law.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Harvard University

Online App. Form:
https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?partnerid=25240


----------

